# Hohm slice



## SmokeyJoe (28/9/16)

Hi guys

Anyone stocking Hohm slice in the jhb area. I know sir vape has, but budget is tight and if I can skip courier fee that would be great


----------



## incredible_hullk (29/9/16)

No one in JHB has them as far as I am aware...


----------

